# 10



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

If you are needing any parts Messicks has a 10% sale going on right now. I just ordered a compressor for my Krone baler, and saved about $200.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I seen they have EZ guide 250 with upgrade antenna for $1575 I think that’s a good deal.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I tried to find a rebuild kit for that compressor, but found out that they don't make one. I guess they want to force everyone to buy a new one. It is going to cost me $1880 with shipping.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thought sure there was going to be pictures of Bo Derek.....disappointed again


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Thought sure there was going to be pictures of Bo Derek.....disappointed again


Ya, that would have been nice. LMAO. The title was supposed to be longer, but I hit the enter key instead to the shift key. My intention was for it to be 10% off at Messicks. Sometimes they laptops are a pain in the but to type on. Well that is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

